# [F.A.Q.] AOKP (Unofficial)



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Moved to http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21575-aokp-faq/


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

cool thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

nice thread brainfire!


----------



## jbdan (Dec 22, 2011)

Thx for putting this together!


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy to do it.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

brainfire said:


> Removed and Reformated everything in RW editor.
> How's it look on Tapatalk?


Thumbs up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

let me know if somethings missing or inaccurate.thanks for the feedback.--


----------



## pressmoon (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Brainfire,

I need clarification please as to the "best" way to restore apps. after wiping and then installing the ROM. I read your posting (#5), tried it when flashing the latest 26 build/gapps and it didn't install TiBu on my Nexus. I'm sure that I followed your instructions to a "T."

And here are the instructions off of the TiBu website:

If you just formatted your SD card, don't forget to copy the "TitaniumBackup" folder (and possibly your license) back from your PC.
Download Titanium Backup from Market
If you intend to restore system data (eg: MMS/SMS) from a different phone/ROM, enable the "System data migration" option now.
Click the Backup/Restore tab
Click Menu (the button), Batch
Click "Restore all missing apps + system data
Reboot your phone
It's done ! The only thing you may have to adjust is usually your wallpaper/widgets.
Please let me know what you think as this is the only step that's frustrating to me after flashing the ROM and it's obviously the one that's the greatest time waster.

I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

I posted this in the main thread, but it got buried pretty quickly. I'm wondering what is meant by "*toro: *updated binaries with 4.0.4 leak" in the b22 changelog? I get that AOKP uses 4.0.3 source and that 4.0.4 isn't published in AOSP yet, but what exactly are the binaries that were updated?

Sort of wondering how much of 4.0.4 is *in* AOKP but also just curious about the term being used, as I'm mostly new to android programming terminology and it's not one I've seen people use to describe what they're working with.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't know about the technical details of that 1. What did you find when you googled ?


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Well there's this page:
http://code.google.com/android/nexus/drivers.html

I remember a little while ago there was a tiff over google 'dropping' CDMA support in AOSP because of some legal restrictions, and looking at that page, this seems relevant.

My best guess is that the toro branch of AOKP now uses some hardware driver(s) that were bundled in the "leak". Seeing as how the AOKP team is staying faithful to official AOSP releases, but hardware drivers for CDMA phones are no longer part of the official AOSP repositories, the form that they've been released in is as official as they'll get. This all keeping in mind that the leak is really just an unannounced OTA-style package downloadable directly from google, who will still distribute CDMA-dependent drivers in this form.

The lack of any explanation in the changelog leads me to believe it's either not a big deal, or the relationship between google, AOSP, and CDMA licensing is too complicated to stick in a changelog and have most people understand without getting upset over the buzzwords.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Joesyr said:


> I remember a little while ago there was a tiff over google 'dropping' CDMA support in AOSP


I agree. I would love to know the inner workings of the inbred google/motorola/verizon beast.


----------



## Robin M (Nov 19, 2011)

brainfire said:


> let me know if somethings missing or inaccurate.thanks for the feedback.--


Brainfire,

Here is an FAQ that is missing.... * Where can I get more information about the various ROM Control settings?*

I am suggesting this because I would like to know what some of the settings do, and I cannot find anything in the AOKP forum, and do not know where else to search. I'm interested in learning about things like "Bug Mailer", "Sync data usage", "Show IME Switcher", and especially what all the options do under "Scaling Governor".

While I am very curoius about the above settings, I do NOT want to know what the swagger toggle does.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

deleted


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Robin M said:


> *Where can I get more information about the various ROM Control settings?* I'm interested in "Bug Mailer", "Sync data usage", "Show IME Switcher", and "Scaling Governor"


Bug mailer is in the faq, Google data sync, IME and let me know what you find.
I'll add some definitions if you still need them.

.​.​


----------



## Robin M (Nov 19, 2011)

brainfire said:


> Bug mailer is in the faq, Google data sync, IME and let me know what you find.
> I'll add some definitions if you still need them.


Brainfire,

Thanks for the reply. It got me started through the thought process...

I discovered that most of my confusion was generated from a misunderstanding of the terminology. The "Bug Mailer discussion is indeed in the FAQ and I had read it. I just did not associate it with those dialog boxes that sometimes pop up when a error occurs, so without that association it didn't make much sense to me. Likewise, after devoting some thought to the term "Sync Data Usage", I finally figured out that it really didn't mean "Sync Data Usage", but what it really meant was "When to sync your data". That realization made the choices immediately clear (except for WIFI "preferred"). As for "IME switcher", that wasn't too difficult to figure out once I discovered that "IME" stands for "Input Method Editor". Found that acronym in Wikipedia. (I like the way "Input Method" is handled in AOKP, BTW.)

As for what all those choices do under "Scaling Governor", if you could just point me toward a thread that discusses that subject, I'd be a really happy AOKP user. Otherwise I guess I'll find a thread on those functions in some forum or other if I keep searching long enough. (Well, in truth, I'm already a happy AOKP user. I'd just be a happier one, with perhaps a bit more user swag.)


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope you are prepared for a headlong plunge into the deep pool of Android configurations.
There are hundreds of discussions on the best settings to balance battery life/ performance.
Google tutorial scaling governer android
Here's a tut for setcpu. Tho you're not using that app, it's informative.


----------



## SN707 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello!
Hey the link isnt working for #31 Phase Beam LW download. I have searched but I am not pulling it up. Could you re-up the link?

Thank for the FAQ!


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

SN707 said:


> Hey the link isnt working for #31 Phase Beam LW download. I have searched but I am not pulling it up.


The new market broke it. i googled it and it was the 1st link. 

thanks for the feedback!

.​


----------



## Robin M (Nov 19, 2011)

brainfire said:


> I hope you are prepared for a headlong plunge into the deep pool of Android configurations.
> There are hundreds of discussions on the best settings to balance battery life/ performance.
> Google tutorial scaling governer android
> Here's a tut for setcpu. Tho you're not using that app, it's informative.


brainfire,

Thanks again. Once again, you pointed me in the right direction to find the information I was seeking. That second link was especially helpful in leading me toward additional Google searches for more information. I'm changing my govorner setting from the default "interactive" to "ondemand" to see if I can perceive any distinguishable increased sluggishness. If not, that's where I'll keep it, unless I temporarily find myself in a spot where i really need to conserve battery.

I still think it would be nice, though, if someone "in the know" about CPU Scaling Governors could write up a short description of what an AOKP user might expect from each one of the seven governor selections within the AOKP settings (as well as other settings under the "Performance" heading) and then post that somewhere in the AOKP forums where users can easily refer to it. Then you could flag it in your [very helpful] FAQ.

BTW, it's obvious I'm a newbe, but I am learning more about Andorid OS terminology and concepts. And the more I dig into the inner workings of the AOKP rom, the more impressed with it I become.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree. ill try to put something together next week


----------



## The 13 Disciple (Apr 10, 2012)

It's totally safe to assume I'm a total noob.
It's totally safe to assume that I have virtually no idea what I'm doing. Hopefully you'll help me though.

For the lock screen live wallpaper
I go to Rom Control > Lock Screen > Choose lockscreen wallpaper > the only options are ES file explorer, and Gallery.
How do I set the live wallpaper for the lockscreen?

Thanks


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

The 13 Disciple said:


> It's totally safe to assume I'm a total noob.
> It's totally safe to assume that I have virtually no idea what I'm doing. Hopefully you'll help me though.
> 
> For the lock screen live wallpaper
> ...


I'm not too sure u can set an individual live wallpaper for the lockscreen.


----------



## The 13 Disciple (Apr 10, 2012)

JRJ442 said:


> I'm not too sure u can set an individual live wallpaper for the lockscreen.


That's what I've been reading everywhere, but the FAQ left me some hope by being a little ambiguous :-\


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

The 13 Disciple said:


> That's what I've been reading everywhere, but the FAQ left me some hope by being a little ambiguous :-


Lol. Sorry to disappoint


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thread locked. Please see the OP for the link to the new AOKP FAQ.


----------

